# Probleme de Font

## sebweb

Suite a un crash disque j'ai réinstaller ma Gentoo ce WE.

Mais j'ai quelque petit probleme que je n'avais jamais eut auparvant.

Un petit exemple vaut mieu qu'un long discourt :

```

[ ~ ]-[0]: xchat-2

No fonts found; this probably means that the fontconfig

library is not correctly configured. You may need to

edit the fonts.conf configuration file. More information

about fontconfig can be found in the fontconfig(3) manual

page and on http://fontconfig.org

[ ~ ]-[1]: emerge -s fontconfig

Searching...

[ Results for search key : fontconfig ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  media-libs/fontconfig

      Latest version available: 2.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.1-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 531 kB

      Homepage:    http://fontconfig.org/

      Description: A library for configuring and customizing font access.

```

J' ai beau regarder dans le fichier /etc/fonts, je ne vois rien de particulier.

J'ai aussi un autre probleme en console ou sous KDE, quand je reste appuyer sur une touche, la lettre apparait bien a l'écran mais ca défile trés trés lentement.

Par exemple je viens d'écrire une trés longue commande et je remarque que j'ai fait une erreur. D'habitude j'utilise la touche backspace en laissant mon doigt appuyer dessus. Et c'est trés rapide pour effacer. Sauf que là, ben en fait c'est trés lent   :Shocked: 

J'espere que je m'explique correctement

Donc 2 problemes qui je pense sont lié

Merci pour l'aide

----------

## sebweb

Dans mon kernel j'ai mis 

<*> Codepage 850 (Europe)

Est-ce que ça peut jouer ?

----------

## TGL

Je suis pas vraiment convaincu du lien entre tes 2 problèmes. Côté fontconfig, qu'est-ce qu'un "fc-cache -vf" (en root) te raconte ?

----------

## sebweb

Salut,

n'étant pas devant le PC cet aprem, je ne pourait tester que ce soir !

Par contre il me vien un truc a l'esprit. Dans le doute hier j'ai réémerger fontconfig. A la fin de l'emerge il y a un message qui me dis que toute les modif doivent etre fait dans /etc/fonts/local.conf

Mais moi j'ai pas ce fichier   :Confused: 

Ca peut jouer ?

----------

## TGL

 *sebweb wrote:*   

> Ca peut jouer ?

 

A priori, le fichier de config par défaut est suffisant (le local.conf, comme indiqué, c'est de la customisation). Ceci dit, que tu n'aies pas ce fichier me fait penser que tu es donc en fontconfig-2.1-r1. C'est vrai que c'est le dernier marqué "x86", mais pour le coup là je pense que tu devrais essayer en fontconfig-2.2.0-r1, qui corrige pas mal de petits problèmes:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -u fontconfig
```

----------

## sebweb

OK, j'ai mis a jour fontconfig et j'ai lancer un

fc-cache -vf

Ca remarche pour xchat   :Laughing: 

Par contre l'autre probleme subsite tjs

Vais changer de kernel et recompiler pour voir

----------

## TGL

Attends attends, ton 2ème pb, j'avais oublié d'y réfléchir, mais il est peut-être pas compliqué:

Sous X a priori, un petit :

```
xset r rate DELAI VITESSE
```

devrait pouvoir aider (avec DELAI le temps au bout duquel il faut répéter les touches, en millisecondes, et VITESSE la vitesse de répétition, en Hz). Et si tu ne spécifie pas de DELAI et VITESSE, ça mettra les valeurs par défaut. Enfin bon, c'est à tester quoi...

Et en mode console, il faudrait essayer un :

```
kbdrate -d DELAI -r VITESSE
```

(avec pareil qu'avant, des millisecondes et des Hz)

Pour plus de détails, RTFM  :Smile: 

----------

## sebweb

Bon ca a l'air de marcher bien ...

Ou a peu prés .... J'arrive pas a trouver de bonne valeur

Maintenant a chaque fois que je tape sur une touche il l'a compte 2 fois.

ccaa vvaa 55 mmiinnuuttee

Sur le tchat ca les a vite gonflé ...   :Laughing: 

Tu aurais pas des valeur acceptable stp ?

----------

## TGL

 *sebweb wrote:*   

> ccaa vvaa 55 mmiinnuuttee
> 
> Sur le tchat ca les a vite gonflé ...   

 

lol  :Very Happy: 

 *sebweb wrote:*   

> Tu aurais pas des valeur acceptable stp ?

 

J'ai DELAI=500ms et VITESSE=20Hz.

----------

## sebweb

ca marche impec

Je te remercie bien

Par contre c'est vraiment étrange c'est 2 "erreur"

Est-ce que ca pourrait pas venire de mes options de compilation qui sont, comment dire ....

un peu hard :

CFLAG="-march=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -funroll-loops -fforce-addr -falign-function=4"

----------

## ghoti

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Sous X a priori, un petit :
> 
> ```
> xset r rate DELAI VITESSE
> ```
> ...

 

Tu peux également l'indiquer directement dans le fichier XF86Config, par exemple : 

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   .....

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   .....

EndSection
```

----------

## sebweb

je l'avait mais a 500 5

----------

## TGL

Ghoti: bien vu, je l'avais complètement oubliée cette option  :Smile: 

Sebweb:

 *sebweb wrote:*   

> CFLAG="-march=athlon -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -funroll-loops -fforce-addr -falign-function=4"

 

Mouaif... Je pense pas que ce soit lié aux problèmes que tu as eu, ça c'est clair, mais je pense pas non plus que ce soit indispensable... Le unroll-loop notamment à une vilaine tendance à vraiment gonfler certains codes, et donc à baisser les perfs because moins bonne utilisation du cache. Enfin, si ça marche, c'est le principal. De toute façon, de plus en plus d'ebuilds pour des paquets un peu critiques et un peu sensibles filtrent les flags trop aggressifs... C'est surement aussi pour ça que ça marche   :Smile: 

----------

## sebweb

j'ai trouvé ca là :

http://freehackers.org/gentoo/gccflags/flag_gcc3opt.html

----------

## yoyo

Sur gentoofr.org le second post (du 25 avril 2003) propose un petit 

 *Quote:*   

> script en ligne très intéressant qui détermine les flags supportés par votre processeur tout seul comme un grand.

 

qui marche super bien (au moins pour moi lol).

----------

